# My party has been cancelled



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*So sorry to hear your party is off!!*



HallowSkeen said:


> Unfortunately I have had to cancel my Halloween party this year. I had been on the fence about having it for a couple of weeks and finally over the weekend I made the decision to cancel. A lot of things factored into my decision such as money, time and health. I hope to put up a few decorations this year and then be back bigger than ever for next year! Until then, I'll live vicariously through all of your parties! Please post lots of pics!



I recall one year when we just didn't send out invitations and laid low from hosting a party. SO many things were colliding in our lives - family and health issues, finances (well - that is always a consideration anyway...) Sometimes it helps to take a break from a big event that you feel so responsible to handle - and just focus on what really matters in life. *YOU!* I say - enjoy the well-deserved R&R - and look ahead to next year.  Isn't that what we all do anyway - I'm already thinking of 2012 thanks to this forum!!  _*Be well*_ . That is the main thing. . .


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm sorry you had to cancel your party. I hope that everything turns out well for you!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel your pain. I cancelled my haunted house this yr. Hopefully we can both come back next yr with a big bang and be better than ever


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Ditto on the coming back bigger and better!!! Had to cancel mine as well. We'll catch up next year!!! I can feel it!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had to cancel, but if you've got things that have to take priority, you're making the right decision. 

There's nothing wrong with taking the year off if you need it, and that doesn't mean you're canceling Halloween - you do what you can to enjoy.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Si-cotik said:


> Ditto on the coming back bigger and better!!! Had to cancel mine as well. We'll catch up next year!!! I can feel it!!





NewbieHaunter said:


> I feel your pain. I cancelled my haunted house this yr. Hopefully we can both come back next yr with a big bang and be better than ever


Hallow again and so sorry that you have all had to cancel. Seems that so many are unable to do their haunts at the same level this year - for so many reasons. If anyone is near Sharonville, Ohio - and wants to join us - the Veelcome Mat is out and the door is always open - and creaking . . . It may be tame compared to some  - but the invitation is there. . . BOO!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I have had to go without a party now since 2006 and I feel like I'll never get to have another. Had no funds or a place in 2007, tried to do an office halloween party in 2008 but no one would commit to coming so I cancelled, had to cancel doing one this year because the daughter and grandbaby live with me and she's 1. not into halloween 2. afraid it would upset the grandbaby and 3. Want to throw me a regular party.

I'm hoping for next year...sigh!...I am having withdrawals

Keep your chin up and do something for yourself for Halloween...haunted house, check for clubs/restaurants that have halloween parties and attend one.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! I am actually kind of relieved now that I've made the decision to cancel. It had been stressing me out so much the last month worrying about what to do. To everyone else that has had to cancel their parties for various reasons - my heart goes out to you! It was a tough decision for me to make!


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry that you had to cancel. this will be our second annual party and I am already stressed as the word is getting out. And think of it this way you will have a head start on all of us for next year.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

This year is my 5th annual also. It just gets bigger year after year, and you of course, want to top last years! We put so much stress on ourselves! 

Take a break this year, and enjoy what others around you do! Take care of you!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow, all the cancelled parties 
I hope you all come back bigger and better and healthier next year!

MsM


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry to all that have had to cancel, but it shouldn't cause so much stress. Enjoy the rest & celebrate in your own way. 

I would be crushed if I had to cancel mine. I plan it all year like a wedding. We are going to have to down scale next year as we will probably have to move into an apartment from the house we currently rent.


----------



## yellow_moon (Apr 21, 2008)

I've hosted a halloween party the past three years and had fun with it the first two years. But last year, I put a lot of effort into it and I don't know what happened but the party just never got a great vibe going, didn't get the right mix of people together or the ones that were here weren't ready to party. Anyway a few folks have asked me about the party and I told them maybe next year, why don't you host? No one's really stepping up to the plate. It's amazing how absence makes the heart grow fonder. I don't have plans for halloween yet but I'm really looking forward to finding someone else party to attend and sit back enjoy and take the night off this year. I live in the pgh area and I'm open to anyone who might have room for one or two more folks. Or if you know of a good halloween party happening. I have to do something special for my favorite holiday...


----------

